
List of musical works in unusual time signatures - raleighm
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_musical_works_in_unusual_time_signatures
======
8bitsrule
Enjoyable! (I've always thought that composing and coding have a _lot_ in
common. Even bugs!)

Chopin's not in the signatures list (today), but he's well-represented in one
reference there that dives into lots of "Extremes of Conventional Music
Notation". [0] (Unpacking that stuff makes life more 'interesting' for
students!)

[0]
[http://homes.sice.indiana.edu/donbyrd/CMNExtremes.htm](http://homes.sice.indiana.edu/donbyrd/CMNExtremes.htm)

